# Can't see page layouts/backgrounds



## anitaconda (Dec 22, 2007)

When I try looking at page layouts I can't. Pages like deviantart.com or myspace.com It's a pain in the *** because I want to change my own layout and create my own but I can't because I can't see it.


----------



## Pyro-Fire (Dec 22, 2007)

uhhh.... what?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

not sure what you are asking, but are you trying to change the layout of your specific page within those services? If so, you need to go into your account on those services and follow the instructions. 

If you want help here, post the specific service you want help with and maybe someone here can give specific help.


----------



## anitaconda (Dec 22, 2007)

I mean the pages that I visit have a blank background. When they really have something else. For example, the myspace home page background appears white in the background on my computer when in other computers it has some kind of design. This just recently happened to me. Before it was fine but I even installed a new browser to see if that was the problem but it didn't help. Must be something with my computer's settings. All pages that I visit are white. When I was saying about changing my own layout I was meaning in myspace. You know how you copy and paste codes into your about me section? Well I can't see how it looks on my profile because of that problem. Plus I can't see anyone elses backgrounds either on myspace.


----------



## Pyro-Fire (Dec 22, 2007)

Solution #1: install firefox.
http://www.mozilla.com/

Solution #2: update your graphics drivers

Also, can you please visit some other websites, maybe its just myspace.


----------

